# Torpedo Divers



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Hey all,

I've watched the videos on the Torpedo website, looked at the rigging diagrams and am looking for some feedback from the everyday fishermen out there. 

Are they catching fish? What I have failed to see in the videos is how they run while deployed? Do you leave the rod up like a downrigger, and wait for the rod tip to bounce? Or lay them flat with a loose drag like a dipsy or leadcore and wait for the drag to start screaming. 

Also, what is the best method for the rigging? the snap weight clip? or the loop knot in the line with the swivel? 

Finally, what are they like pulling in a fish? I'm assuming similar to a dipsy without the drag of the disc. 

I'm picking up a new boat on Friday and am not sure if I will set up with downriggers or not and I'd like another set up in my spread to go with divers and lead. Would fish these on my old downrigger rods in a rod holder off the transom. Just want to make sure they work like I think they would before I go and drop the dime on them.

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I run the smaller (blue) ones on the mono leader of a full core to gain an additional 15-20' of depth. I also run the green ones (muskie, I believe) on a braid rod, both down the chute and out on a board. They track perfectly behind a Roach board. 

We took several fish this way a couple weeks ago - hot setback was 180', put the spoon down about 55'. Again, put the OR-16 on the mono leader - 25' or so ahead of the lure. I think flashers and flies might pull too hard in conjunction with the torpedo to run behind a board - we've stuck with spoons.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

They work really well. Keep in mind with braided line, you need the largest diver with 300 feet of line out to hit 80-90 feet depth at Salmon trolling speeds. You can use two torpedoes on the same line to reach depths below 90 feet. I run them off of a dual mast big board system. The OR 30-double spring planer release (big red model) will pull the biggest (Cuda?) torpedo with a spin doctor without false releases. The double torpedo will not stay pinned in the planer release so I run that rod like a dispsy rod. I have some of the new directional torpedoes ordered and plan to field test them next week. Needless to say, with the big board, torpedo system, you to have to stay away from the crowds.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

So are you guys waiting for line to rip or looking for a rod bounce? Thanks for all the helpful information. I wonder if anyone is running J plugs or meat rigs off these?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

with braid, they rip hard.


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

Put a heavy duty scotty release on your rigger ball, then setup a braid rod to run a Cuda torpedo off the rigger, we were in 300' of water off Ludington, rigger cable only 150ft long, and we pulled fish from near bottom w both glow spoons and large hootchie/cut bait rigs last year during the middle of the day.

4 Rod spread, 2 riggers, 2 dipsey's, wire lines w magnum dipseys w ring, 2 setting 400ft out.

Many times less is more!


----------



## repeater (Jun 27, 2010)

They rip line out just like anything else. 

I love the things. Very versatile and easy to reel in.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

U gotta be careful when your deploying with a spread set. When you let line out after attaching, that torpedo drops QUICK. If your not careful, you can get hung up in another line if send out to the side on a board. Say if you have 250' out on a diver, or long leads off the ball.

When you reel them in witout a fish, there is very little pull. Way less than a released diver.


----------

